# Drywall on steel ibeam ?



## toobhed (Aug 3, 2011)

Finishing a basement and I have a steel I beam that is right where the wall of a room goes. The wall runs just behind it actually and the door opening is very close to the height of the ibeam. What is the best way to drywall this section, is it a bad idea to glue a strip to the ibeam and use corner bead and wall sheetrock to help secure it?


----------



## epson (Jul 28, 2010)

do it like this:


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, it looks like you will need to get inventive with that little of clearance. Hah, for a minute there, it appeared you were supporting the beam with your framing.... must be a a steel column post attached to that added steel plate above your jack stud and short plate?

Gary


----------



## toobhed (Aug 3, 2011)

GBR in WA said:


> Yes, it looks like you will need to get inventive with that little of clearance. Hah, for a minute there, it appeared you were supporting the beam with your framing.... must be a a steel column post attached to that added steel plate above your jack stud and short plate?
> 
> Gary


Hah yeah it does look that way now that you mention it. there is a column that I framed around. I felt the choice I had to make was a wall on one side or the other, or right underneath. I never even thought about the door clearance till it was in place. The section in question is the underside of the ibeam; It is about 6 feet long by 6 inches wide. I am thinking I would glue the piece underneath the I beam, then put the top part of the wall that would enclose the ibeam up and use corner bead on the outside corner attaching the top part of the wall with the underside of the ibeam. Then the wall going from the bottom of the ibeam to the floor could support the inside corner.

Hard to explain even with the pic. Any thoughts on how the Sheetrock will behave glued to the ibeam? I wonder how changes in temp might effect cracking at the seams.

A last ditch effort I am thinking I could trim the door and door frame as short as possible and gain a couple of inches and then nail a 1/2" sheet of plywood to the bottom of the ibeam to allow me to screw the Sheetrock to but that will be a little more effort


----------



## toobhed (Aug 3, 2011)

Bump...

So what do you think? Gluing a 6' x6" strip of sheetrock to this steel beam have any bad consequences?


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

The beam should remain at the same temperature as the room as it doesn't extend outside to act as a heat sink. If worried, add some vinyl siding 1/8" foam (fan-fold) between beam/drywall for a thermal break. Cut out 1/2 dollar-size areas for construction adhesive bond. I don't see any movement that close to bearing beam of the joists or the wall. Good to go...

Gary


----------

